# Atlas



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

last night durrell and i were watching tv and then i had to pee, so he put me in my wheelchair and we didn't know Atlas was playing behind the comforter and he back over his side. i guess causing him to bleed inside. it was a terrible, careless accident :crying :crying :crying 










Atlas

july 1.05 - july 26,05


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww, I'm so sorry Kristy. He was so sweet! I'm really sorry.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

What a tragedy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awww, Kristy...I am so sorry.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

sooooooooooooooooo sorry


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awww hugs! RIP sweet baby


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

my condolences. That is so sad.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

How so very sad. In Atlas short life time he was deeply loved by you. May he rest in peace.


----------

